# dual bone sword OR lash whip/bone sword on??



## right hand of khorne (Oct 7, 2010)

hey guys,

just want ur opinion on what the preferred weapons of choice out there for a cc orientated unit of tyranid warriors. 
i was tossing up using lash whip bone/sword or dual bone sword. both have there advantages.

for clarity, the unit consists of 4 warriors (either with dual bone swords OR lash whip bone sword) running with a Tyranid Prime (who has a lash whip and bone sword, which im pretty set on already) 

if u want to see the rest of the list that they will be playing in, http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73134

was wondering wat u guys think on the matter:shout:


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

for tyrant I go with dual bone swords. The reason is you can give tyrant guard lash whips for 5 or so points. tyrant guard makes things i5 and tyrant goes in there bashing stuff.


as for warriors I like the lash/bone sword combo. running dual swords on them gets way to expensive for a unit that might make it into combat


----------



## Physco Clown (Oct 12, 2010)

i say bone swords.
they killed me when i was facing a unit with them.They hurt.


----------



## right hand of khorne (Oct 7, 2010)

thanks for the feedback guys. appreciate it!:victory:


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

My cousin plays Tyranids, and on Warriors I fear the whip/sword combo the most, mainly because it strips my champion with the powerfist/klaw of one of his vital attacks, which can easily sway victory in his favor.


----------

